# Problems with wake up from hibernate to ram

## TheKingOfPain

I've got very annoying problem with my Gentoo on Dell XPS 15 (L502X). It sometimes doesn't wake up from hibernate to ram state. I don't event know how to start in investigation what can cause that problem.

Thank you for any kind of help.

----------

## depontius

How are you trying to wake the system?

What software are you using to suspend the system?  I'm using hibernate-script and am aware of pm-utils.

After kernel-2.6.32 it became necessary to jump through some more hoops to wake the system with a USB device, simply tweaking /proc/acpi/wake was no longer sufficient.  If this is your issue I can help further.

----------

## Hu

Please explain what you mean by "doesn't wake up from hibernate to ram."  Does the machine not attempt to wake up or does it attempt to wake up, but then fail?  If it fails to wake up all the way, what does it do instead?  Does it reboot?  Does it panic?  Does it come up, but fail to show video output?

----------

## TheKingOfPain

I tried to investigate this problem myself. But I failed.

 *Quote:*   

> Please explain what you mean by "doesn't wake up from hibernate to ram." Does the machine not attempt to wake up or does it attempt to wake up, but then fail? If it fails to wake up all the way, what does it do instead? Does it reboot? Does it panic? Does it come up, but fail to show video output?

 

After acpi event(like click power button, or open lid) I "sometimes" get only blank screen(by blank I understood the black one). I observed that "sometimes" is much more frequent when I use hibernate-ram script in X-session. If I run hibernate-ram from console session then from time to time I get system back, but it responsiveness is so poor, that I cannot event reboot it.

I suspect Optimus nvidia graphic card, but it's only a guess.

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info?

----------

## TheKingOfPain

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the output of emerge --info?

 

Here it is:

http://pastebin.com/gTzmyS93

----------

## Hu

You mention that you suspect the Optimus card.  According to your emerge --info, you are only configured to build and use the driver for the Intel card.  Have you disabled the Optimus card entirely?

----------

## TheKingOfPain

 *Hu wrote:*   

> You mention that you suspect the Optimus card.  According to your emerge --info, you are only configured to build and use the driver for the Intel card.  Have you disabled the Optimus card entirely?

 

I was afraid about setting both of cards in VIDEO_CARDS variable. I've got nvidia-driver and bumblebee from rainyday overlay. But I load nvidia module, and start bumblebee only when I have to. Usually nvidia module is not loaded and nvidia card is disabled using acpi_call. And I'm not running hibernate-ram with enabled Optimus card.

----------

## TheKingOfPain

Problem just disappear after upgrading to kernel 3.2.x. As usually I just had to be patient.

----------

